# Lifeline Medical Vs. Cosmesurge and Emirates Hospital Clinics



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello All - 

I have been given these two locations which are closest to us (Dubai Marina) for medical/dental clinics which work directly with Oman Insurance for billing. I can't really find too much online for reviews so was hoping someone here has any experience? 

1. Lifeline Medical Centre - Dubai Marina
::: WELCOME TO LIFELINE MEDICAL CENTRE - DUBAI MARINA :::

2. Cosmesurge and Emirates Hospital Clinics - Dubai Marina
Surgery | Hospital | Doctor | UAE Hospital

There are a few other options as well but they are a bit further - more towards DHCC/Bur Dubai. Of course if the above two have poor reviews, we'll travel further to get better health care but if these are good - then why drive when you can walk 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

*good one*



w_man said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I have been given these two locations which are closest to us (Dubai Marina) for medical/dental clinics which work directly with Oman Insurance for billing. I can't really find too much online for reviews so was hoping someone here has any experience?
> 
> ...


i have been to cosmesurge for my nose transplant and it worked for me ...they are good in all cosmetic .........and for dental i think its worth going cosmesurge

hope you like it!

sam


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheers!!

I called them and they said their dentist only comes in once a week. I booked an appointment with an actual dental clinic instead but I think we'll do our day-to-day medical work at cosmesurge.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

